# Optimal GPS settings for Galaxy Nexus



## mitch0115

*Since my first android which was a fascinate i I have obsessed with The gps . Finally I managed to get the correct setting but it was time for an upgrade ..Out of the box I was very disappointed with the how long it took to get a GPS lock on my GN ..So after doing my homework and and trying out a few different apps and settings I Finally have it down to a science where I get almost and instant lock !. There is a handy little free app called "GPScompassMap" that you can get at the market . It is an accurate app that tells you how many satellites you are locked into . Before you change your Gps settings do a test and see how many satellites you are locked into .. If your not getting between 8/8 and 11/11 then this is for you !**Of course make a backup *.
.
*The only settings that will be effected are your GPS settings .*

_*Please click *_*"Like"*_* just so I can see how many people these settings are working for. *_
_*I am not sure what that "*_*Vote*_*" button is for but it wont hurt to click on the *__*"*_*Vote*_*"*__* button too *_








_*By the way you will never have to purchase another GPS app again







*__*. I am not asking for donations ..Just click like or make a comment .. *_

_*For some reason for the most part "angy GPS" is not opening up for a lot of people .This app is not a necessity just a tool . you do not need any apps for this configuration to work . By the way people are reporting that this is working for everyone not just CDMA .. Once again make a backup and enjoy your tweaked out GPS settings ! *_
_*Thanks ,*_
_*Mitch*_

*Here is the flashable zip file ! UPDATED ! AND YES IT WORKS ON JELLY BEAN 4.1 !*


----------



## sithlrdvad

Testing this right now...









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mentose457

Pssh. The fascinate gps was crap. The GN is tons better out of the box.


----------



## sprovo

Always Took forever to use my GPS. Just did your trick and it connected to satellites very quick. Thanks man

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mitch0115

*Here are some screen shots taken June 15th 2012 with my settings using "GPS Compass map" **!*


----------



## mitch0115

your welcome : )


----------



## Mellen_hed

Hate to go off topic, but wasn't the fascinate problem just bad permissions on a GPS file?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Joesyr

There's a free open source app, FasterGPS, that aims to accomplish the same end. Any thoughts on these settings vs the defaults it uses? It only includes north america as one of the stock options so I'm trying 0.us.pool.ntp.org now a bit to see if it makes things a bit snappier. It doesn't seem to provide for multiple entries under NTP_SERVER though.


----------



## mentose457

mitch0115 said:


> I managed to tweek out the gps settings on my fascinate too it was like a rocket by the time I got my GN ..but it was time for an upgrade


are the tweaks for the GN the same for the fascinate?


----------



## mitch0115

mentose457 said:


> are the tweaks for the GN the same for the fascinate?


The tweeks I used I also tried on my wifes drioid x and its like a a rocket too ...10/10 to 11/11 where we both used to get 7/7 and locks almost instantly and sometimes instantly too !


----------



## mitch0115

Joesyr said:


> There's a free open source app, FasterGPS, that aims to accomplish the same end. Any thoughts on these settings vs the defaults it uses? It only includes north america as one of the stock options so I'm trying 0.us.pool.ntp.org now a bit to see if it makes things a bit snappier. It doesn't seem to provide for multiple entries under NTP_SERVER though.


I have used the fastergps app before and there is also a hard to get app called angry gps that lets you go deeper into the settings
your best bet would be to copy the settings I posted . just make a backup : )


----------



## gaetawoo

mitch0115 said:


> Since my first android which was a fascinate i I have obsessed with The gps . Finally I managed to get the correct setting but it was time for an upgrade ..Out of the box I was very disappointed with the how long it took to get a GPS lock on my GN ..So after doing my homework and and trying out a few different apps and settings I Finally have it down to a science where I get almost and instant lock !. There is a handy little free app called "GPScompassMap" that you can get at the market . It is an accurate app that tells you how many satellites you are locked into . Before you change your Gps settings do a test and see how many satellites you are locked into .. If your not getting between 8/8 and 11/11 here are the recommended settings .
> of course make a backup  By the way this is for United States settings ...Remember you need a program like root explorer to get access to the file. The file is located in System /etc and of course The name of the file is GPS.cnf ... These setting are awesome but like i said make a backup .
> 
> .I added a hard to get app that allows easier access to your GPS settings allowing for more tweeks ! Try and find that one in the market ! : )
> 
> ENJOY : )
> 
> NTP_SERVER=server 0.us.pool.ntp.org
> server 1.us.pool.ntp.org
> server 2.us.pool.ntp.org
> server 3.us.pool.ntp.org
> XTRA_SERVER_1=0.north-america.pool.ntp.org
> XTRA_SERVER_2=1.north-america.pool.ntp.org
> XTRA_SERVER_3=2.north-america.pool.ntp.org
> XTRA_SERVER_4=http://xtra3.gpsonextra.net/xtra.bin
> XTRA_SERVER_5=http://xtra2.gpsonextra.net/xtra.bin
> ACCURACY_THRES=80
> SUPL_PORT=7276
> SUPL_HOST=supl.google.com


so i pasted this into the file overwriting what was there, and reformated it so it looks like you have it. i also have the angrygps (btw it downloads as an htm file, you need to change the extention to apk, all those who download).

as for the angrygps, i see lots of other options here, like operation mode and other stuff... what is the best fastest and most accurate settings to use in this app?


----------



## Nitrogenus

I copy and pasted the settings over the default GPS.conf configuration, and my average lock with 7+ satellites is ~3.5 seconds. It was HORRIBLE before. I would be lucky to see 3 satellites within a minute or two. Thanks for the fix.

As far as I am concerned, this is confirmed to work. 
CDMA running AOKP M4 - Leankernel 2.8.0

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## samsuck

Could just download faster fix

Use supl.google.com as the server

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## itch808

Never really had any complaints about the GPS lock, but this did speed things up even more. Thanks OP


----------



## byrong

I've been disappointed with GPS performance since getting this phone: it's been my primary complaint.
Your recommended settings immediately improved performance, bringing it back to my previously expected standards (from past Android devices)

Thank you!


----------



## mitch0115

You cannot add multiple NTP servers with Faster GPS and by the way the stock settings in the ETC file are already supl.google.com


----------



## hindsgn

Definitely works!!! I couldn't get a lock at all in my room now it takes just a few seconds. Thank!


----------



## Rodeojones

Sorry to arrive late to the party. Just wanted to say that the fix in the OP worked great for me. Thanks for this.


----------



## djd338

This sounds like something I need badly. Unfortunately I'm still uncomfortable playing with the scripting or finding the proper place. Could someone please post directions of where to paste (GPS.config?)? Sorry for the noobness but am still learning and willing.


----------



## Joesyr

djd338 said:


> This sounds like something I need badly. Unfortunately I'm still uncomfortable playing with the scripting or finding the proper place. Could someone please post directions of where to paste (GPS.config?)? Sorry for the noobness but am still learning and willing.


First off, make sure you are using a file explorer that can navigate up to root (if your highest directory is /sdcard/ you need to check the program's settings; root is just a slash with nothing following) and mount /system/ as writable. A lot of people recommend root explorer, personally I use ES file explorer, which has these options disabled by default but they're there.
Navigate to /system/etc. The gps.conf file is here. You can copy it to your computer and modify it according to the OP. Then just replace the one that's there with your modified version. Easy-peasy!


----------



## hazard209

djd338 said:


> This sounds like something I need badly. Unfortunately I'm still uncomfortable playing with the scripting or finding the proper place. Could someone please post directions of where to paste (GPS.config?)? Sorry for the noobness but am still learning and willing.


Save the file as gps.conf and it goes into /system/etc

sent from Ziggy, while calculating the next leap home


----------



## Rodeojones

djd338 said:


> This sounds like something I need badly. Unfortunately I'm still uncomfortable playing with the scripting or finding the proper place. Could someone please post directions of where to paste (GPS.config?)? Sorry for the noobness but am still learning and willing.


If you use Root Explorer you can do all this directly from your phone. Go to etc followed by GPS.config and you can copy/paste the info from the OP directly into the file. Switch to Mount R/O then long press on GPS.config. Choose the "open in text editor" and paste the new configurations. When you save Root Explorer will automatically save your original setup as GPS.config.bak in the event you want to undo the changes. I rebooted when I was done, but I'm not sure if that was necessary. Took me less than 3 minutes to complete the whole process.


----------



## SSMayNV

To the OP - This works great. Thank you!

Open a command window and do the following

adb pull /system/etc/gps.conf
copy gps.conf gps.conf.bak

Now open gps.conf with Notepad++ and paste in the new settings.
Save changes and close Notepad++
Go back to your command window

adb remount
adb push gps.conf /system/etc/gps.conf
adb shell chmod 644 /system/etc/gps.conf
adb reboot

Done!

I could create a quick update script for anyone who would rather flash these settings. Just let me know.


----------



## idefiler6

I'd be down for the flashable!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## synth3tic

Sounds cool. Does this have any effect on battery life?


----------



## djd338

Rodeojones said:


> If you use Root Explorer you can do all this directly from your phone. Go to etc followed by GPS.config and you can copy/paste the info from the OP directly into the file. Switch to Mount R/O then long press on GPS.config. Choose the "open in text editor" and paste the new configurations. When you save Root Explorer will automatically save your original setup as GPS.config.bak in the event you want to undo the changes. I rebooted when I was done, but I'm not sure if that was necessary. Took me less than 3 minutes to complete the whole process.


Thanks much RodeoJ. Great guide and I followed exactly using Root Explorer. I'll be using GPS extensively today in the backcountry, no other service, lots of startups and gps re-lockups throughout the day. Will report. Thanks again for helping this noob getting installed


----------



## fcisco13

mitch0115 said:


> Since my first android which was a fascinate i I have obsessed with The gps . Finally I managed to get the correct setting but it was time for an upgrade ..Out of the box I was very disappointed with the how long it took to get a GPS lock on my GN ..So after doing my homework and and trying out a few different apps and settings I Finally have it down to a science where I get almost and instant lock !. There is a handy little free app called "GPScompassMap" that you can get at the market . It is an accurate app that tells you how many satellites you are locked into . Before you change your Gps settings do a test and see how many satellites you are locked into .. If your not getting between 8/8 and 11/11 here are the recommended settings .
> of course make a backup  By the way this is for United States settings ...Remember you need a program like root explorer to get access to the file. The file is located in System /etc and of course The name of the file is GPS.cnf ... These setting are awesome but like i said make a backup .
> 
> .I added a hard to get app that allows easier access to your GPS settings allowing for more tweeks ! Try and find that one in the market ! : )
> 
> ENJOY : )
> 
> NTP_SERVER=server 0.us.pool.ntp.org
> server 1.us.pool.ntp.org
> server 2.us.pool.ntp.org
> server 3.us.pool.ntp.org
> XTRA_SERVER_1=0.north-america.pool.ntp.org
> XTRA_SERVER_2=1.north-america.pool.ntp.org
> XTRA_SERVER_3=2.north-america.pool.ntp.org
> XTRA_SERVER_4=http://xtra3.gpsonextra.net/xtra.bin
> XTRA_SERVER_5=http://xtra2.gpsonextra.net/xtra.bin
> ACCURACY_THRES=80
> SUPL_PORT=7276
> SUPL_HOST=supl.google.com


G NEXUS


----------



## Tak3_it_ez

Thanks a lot for this! tried it yesterday and got a lock indoors in a matter of seconds. Before it would take me a couple of minutes to get a lock outside.


----------



## TMFGO45

Can someone just upload the updated GPS file for us to download and keep on our SD cards. That way we can just replace the other whenever we flash a new ROM or do something...crazy...?

Edit: Allow me  http://db.tt/1kvCSsVF
Edit 2: I'm not responsible for shit btw!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus (AOKP b33 , GLaDOS v1.30, Newest 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP2 Recovery) using Inverted Green Tapatalk 2!


----------



## Joesyr

While we're all sharing, I sat down and taught myself how to make and sign flashable zips today, and I packaged this file into one for future rom flashing ease. Here it is if anyone else would like to use it. But I highly encourage anyone who generally looks for other people to throw these up to put in the time to learn it. It takes a little while to learn some terminology but actually doing it is pretty fast and easy once it's set up.
View attachment 24408


----------



## hypatia1

Wow! This gps.conf file not only got me a faster lock, but made the GPS much more accurate. Navigation would sometimes show me driving on a parallel road one block to the north or west of where I was. My Tracks had me jumping all over the place over creeks and such. Now it knows which side of the road I'm on.
I'd guess that this fix uses a tiny bit more data and battery to do extra NTP syncs, but I DON'T CARE!!

Thanks Mitch!!!!


----------



## exarkun

Thanks Mitch0115, this worked great!


----------



## mitch0115

Joesyr said:


> While we're all sharing, I sat down and taught myself how to make and sign flashable zips today, and I packaged this file into one for future rom flashing ease. Here it is if anyone else would like to use it. But I highly encourage anyone who generally looks for other people to throw these up to put in the time to learn it. It takes a little while to learn some terminology but actually doing it is pretty fast and easy once it's set up.
> View attachment 24408


GREAT JOB !!!I am so happy that my post is gaining popularity and is working for everyone ! !!


----------



## mitch0115

Joesyr said:


> While we're all sharing, I sat down and taught myself how to make and sign flashable zips today, and I packaged this file into one for future rom flashing ease. Here it is if anyone else would like to use it. But I highly encourage anyone who generally looks for other people to throw these up to put in the time to learn it. It takes a little while to learn some terminology but actually doing it is pretty fast and easy once it's set up.
> View attachment 24408


Awesome Job ...I still need to teach myself how to make a flashable zip if I ever get the time!


----------



## dpaine88

about to try this out...thanks for the flashable zip!


----------



## nocoast

seems interesting interested to see how it works on liquid...waitingg to hear back from dpaine. Thank you for this interesting concept!


----------



## djd338

I've used this script for a couple weeks now. I use GPS daily along with Backcountry Navigator, an app for using offline maps and creating tracks. The lockups are MANY times quicker on starts, and I've gotten locks in places I hadn't before. I feel that I'm using a whole different GPS program overall! Thanks for the script mitch0115.


----------



## throwbot

Mitch-- you, my dude, are a frickin genius. How in the unholy immortal hell did you figure this out?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ashclepdia

throwbot said:


> Mitch-- you, my dude, are a frickin genius. How in the unholy immortal hell did you figure this out?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Do a Google search for ntp servers
i had started looking into it a while back and there is tons of info on how to modify gps file settings to get better accurate faster locks.
Lots of different servers to use tho

From my nexus tappin the talk
<edit post successful>


----------



## unseenme

Seriously bro this is awesome. Locks in 3 seconds tops inside my house. Dead accurate too. It was taking 7-8 seconds before. Running Liquid 1.35 with James Bond kernel. Nice work man.

Edit: put this on my D3 running Liberty ROM & same results. It was taking 7-8 seconds as well & wasn't very accurate. This will be the first thing I change on new ROM's.

*Sent from a non-Moto device*


----------



## Joesyr

Was just reading the changelog for liquidsmooth 1.4 as I get ready to flash it and I see that this made it into the rom's default config. Good stuff!


----------



## esmier

unfortunaly this gave me 0/1 gps.


----------



## wraithdu

esmier said:


> unfortunaly this gave me 0/1 gps.


This won't work on some phones... I have a Galaxy Nexus running AOKP which is fine, but on my Thunderbolt running a Sense based ROM any mods to gps.conf seem to break GPS entirely.

That said, there's a small error in the updater-script in the flashable zip. Swap lines 7 and 8, you need to set permissions on the gps.conf file before you unmount the /system partition.


----------



## Redflea

So Google not being idiots and knowing all about this stuff, there must be some Ying to go with the yang, so to speak... 

Some of the downside might include more load on the GPS servers which might be OK for the relatively small number of users who will use this, but has anyone done any before/after testing to check battery drain or other issues on the phone?

BTW, this appears it may speed things up in Europe as well...more testing tomorrow. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## otis_bartleh

Tried this on my Verizon Gnex, unfortunately, had zero effect at my current location....


----------



## MikereDD

Very nice. I had 1/10 before edit and it said I was 2 blocks away. Made the edit now 10/10 and location is spot on!
Thanks. Big brother will always now *exactly* where I am. ;p

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Siciliano

Not sure how this is working so well for all of you...even with this mod it's still taking at LEAST a minute "searching for gps" after going into Google navigation.

This is right after I turn gps on in settings though, not sure if you guys always have it enabled..


----------



## Mustang302LX

Siciliano said:


> Not sure how this is working so well for all of you...even with this mod it's still taking at LEAST a minute "searching for gps" after going into Google navigation.
> 
> This is right after I turn gps on in settings though, not sure if you guys always have it enabled..


Yeah it took me 2.5 minutes to lock for the first time. Same as usual for me. Oh well I use my Garmin in the car anyways.


----------



## Siciliano

Mustang302LX said:


> Yeah it took me 2.5 minutes to lock for the first time. Same as usual for me. Oh well I use my Garmin in the car anyways.


Yeah it was about the same for me...def way over a minute. I think maybe everyone reporting times of a few seconds already had gps enabled. If that's the case then I don't think there's even a need for any mods..mine locks almost instantaneously if gps is already on.

Can anyone chime in on this? I'm very curious.


----------



## otis_bartleh

When mine didn't have any effect, my GPS wasn't enabled either... Maybe that is it? When mine is enabled, I get a pretty quick lock anyway...


----------



## Carson

Thanks Mitch, my new Gnex is getting here today and I'm definitely going to try this out


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA

You should post the zip files in the op with proper respects.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sikpnoi4u_2nvy

Wow... definitely locks on so much faster! Thanks so much Mitch!


----------



## bencozzy

Here is the optimized sirfgps.conf file that goes in /vendor/etc

Rw rw r are the permissions.

Rename to .conf from .txt.


----------



## TMFGO45

bencozzy said:


> Here is the optimized sirfgps.conf file that goes in /vendor/etc
> 
> Rw rw r are the permissions.
> 
> Rename to .conf from .txt.


What is this?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (AOKP b37 , franco.Kernel r165, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP2 Recovery)


----------



## bencozzy

TMFGO45 said:


> What is this?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (AOKP b37 , franco.Kernel r165, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP2 Recovery)


Its the config file for the sirfstar GPS chip in the phone.


----------



## wraithdu

Can you explain a bit more about what you additional settings do?


----------



## bencozzy

OK

Turned on external low noise amplifier
Increased the UART baud rate to 460.8 kbps
Set id to IMSI instead of MSISDN
Control priority response set to mixed
Turn control plane on
Set to use embedded memory controller

And as a note android by default only selects one NTP server usually the first one listed. Unless there was a work around found for that?


----------



## TMFGO45

bencozzy said:


> OK
> 
> Turned on external low noise amplifier
> Increased the UART baud rate to 460.8 kbps
> Set id to IMSI instead of MSISDN
> Control priority response set to mixed
> Turn control plane on
> Set to use embedded memory controller
> 
> And as a note android by default only selects one NTP server usually the first one listed. Unless there was a work around found for that?


So...we should use both of these GPS mods then?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (AOKP b37 , franco.Kernel r165, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP2 Recovery)


----------



## TMFGO45

bencozzy said:


> Here is the optimized sirfgps.conf file that goes in /vendor/etc
> 
> Rw rw r are the permissions.
> 
> Rename to .conf from .txt.


Where is the download link?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (AOKP b37 , franco.Kernel r165, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP2 Recovery)


----------



## bencozzy

TMFGO45 said:


> So...we should use both of these GPS mods then?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (AOKP b37 , franco.Kernel r165, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP2 Recovery)


Just try them separately and together to see what works.

Its an attached file. Sirfgps.txt


----------



## TMFGO45

bencozzy said:


> Just try them separately and together to see what works.
> 
> Its an attached file. Sirfgps.txt


Not seeing it. But I'm on Tapatalk?.....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (AOKP b37 , franco.Kernel r165, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP2 Recovery)


----------



## bencozzy

https://rapidshare.com/files/3039647049/sirfgps.conf


----------



## bencozzy

OK here's some test files. Download and unzip all files.

https://rapidshare.com/files/1432910253/gps.conf.zip this one goes in /etc. Perms are rw rw r.

https://rapidshare.com/files/2676735668/gps.zip this goes in /data its a folder. Folders perms are rwx rwx rwx. Lto2.dat file perms are Rw rw r and ltostatus.txt is rw rw r and extra.bin is R.

https://rapidshare.com/files/3259506701/sirfgps.conf.zip this goes in /vendor/etc perms are Rw rw r.


----------



## zsld0423

I thought I was the only one having GPS issues with my Gnex. Sooooooo glad I found this thread, my GPS locks on after a few seconds now instead of about 3 minutes after I start my route in the navigation app. And that's after only flashing the zip in the OP. Definitely gonna be a first flash whenever I wipe, right after the Cerberus zip 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## T-Keith

Anyone else getting incorrect locations? Yesterday it said I was in a different state half the time and usually at work it says I'm in Slovenia. Any chance this stuff would help?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mitch0115

Just a reminder ... These settings are optimized for the US. Please read my original post.

Oh yeah and here is an app to help with GPS testing and allow you to get deeper into the settings if you need to . also there is an option to Delete GPS data .. This will reset your location settings So you can see how fast these settings actually work without rebooting you phone :: )

By the way on most android phones you cannot open this app but on the Galaxy Nexus it opens just like any other application.. : )

ENJOY ! 
MItch


----------



## zvogt

bencozzy said:


> OK here's some test files. Download and unzip all files.
> 
> https://rapidshare.com/files/1432910253/gps.conf.zip this one goes in /etc. Perms are rw rw r.
> 
> https://rapidshare.com/files/2676735668/gps.zip this goes in /data its a folder. Folders perms are rwx rwx rwx. Lto2.dat file perms are Rw rw r and ltostatus.txt is rw rw r and extra.bin is R.
> 
> https://rapidshare.com/files/3259506701/sirfgps.conf.zip this goes in /vendor/etc perms are Rw rw r.


Just an fyi, after some (fairly thorough) testing, there is something in the last two lines of that sirfgps.conf file that causes my device to go into a nasty reboot loop. If I remove those two lines, my phone is fine. This symptom is completely repeatable and I am 100% confident my reboot loop is directly caused by the contents of that specific file. For the record I'm running aokp 37 and franco kernel 175.


----------



## TMFGO45

bencozzy said:


> OK here's some test files. Download and unzip all files.
> 
> https://rapidshare.com/files/1432910253/gps.conf.zip this one goes in /etc. Perms are rw rw r.
> 
> https://rapidshare.com/files/2676735668/gps.zip this goes in /data its a folder. Folders perms are rwx rwx rwx. Lto2.dat file perms are Rw rw r and ltostatus.txt is rw rw r and extra.bin is R.
> 
> https://rapidshare.com/files/3259506701/sirfgps.conf.zip this goes in /vendor/etc perms are Rw rw r.


Are these zips the flashable types, or have to be unzipped moved and permissions set as described?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (AOKP b37 , franco.Kernel r165, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP2 Recovery)


----------



## bencozzy

Non flashable manually move them and set the permissions.

The boot loops are interesting I've only tested and gummy 1.2 and black ice build 37 running lean kernel exp. With out issue.


----------



## msu

Thanks for this


----------



## trebills

According to GPS Compass Map as well as Compass I am get 0/0 before and after I applied the .zip Using CDMA GNex AOKP B37 Franco M3 kernel. Maybe I need new device my gps takes forever to lock everytime if it does at all.


----------



## Droidx316

This seems to work but I have to open gpscompass map for like 10 seconds till it says 9/10 satellites then I go into Google navigation and it locks on right away. but opening Google navigation by itself it won't lock?
Anyone know why

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nydalxy

Thanks so much for this Mitch!! My phone never had issues locking quick until lately. Last night I was in a rush to dinner and couldn't get my gps to lock. I quickly flashed the file in the OP and bang, connected in at most, 2 seconds. Great work!


----------



## djd338

Thanks Mitch! I've been using this in the back country for over a month with great success vs. stock GPS. I've had problems for years on a couple different devices getting a lock in a couple particular areas. Your script has worked great for me. Can you please explain what was the updated to the zip? I read the Op but maybe I missed it. Just wondering, no biggie.... I installed it over the last version and will be using it for the first time this week. Thx again for your work on this.


----------



## marky9074

bencozzy said:


> OK here's some test files. Download and unzip all files.
> 
> https://rapidshare.c...53/gps.conf.zip this one goes in /etc. Perms are rw rw r.
> 
> https://rapidshare.c...6735668/gps.zip this goes in /data its a folder. Folders perms are rwx rwx rwx. Lto2.dat file perms are Rw rw r and ltostatus.txt is rw rw r and extra.bin is R.
> 
> https://rapidshare.c...irfgps.conf.zip this goes in /vendor/etc perms are Rw rw r.


Not sure if the sirfgpf.conf is the same on a GSM GN, but it broke my GPS and does not come on (reverting back to old file it comes good again)....


----------



## mitch0115

By the way I just noticed someone is posting other files on my thread.I do not recommend using them as i have not tested them nor do you need to ...
The GPS file I originally posted is the only one you need to speed up your GPS and make it like a ROCKET !..
Oh yeah and here is an app to help with GPS testing and allow you to get deeper into the settings if you need to . also there is an option to Delete GPS data .. This will reset your location settings So you can see how fast these settings actually work without rebooting you phone :: )

By the way on most android phones you cannot open this app but on the Galaxy Nexus it opens just like any other application.. : )
One more thing ... The only thing updated as of right now is My name is in the file and script ...Someone made that suggestion so I listened : ) Once again I am so happy that everyone is having so much success with this file .

Enjoy !
Mitch


----------



## cguella

Much faster lock on my GN. Stock 4.0.2 used to lock fast. New radios and/ ROM slowed down the GPS lock. 4.0.4 ROM did not fix it. Now this fix does make my locks fast again. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## antintyty

why won't this flash with TWRP?? any ideas?


----------



## swikk

antintyty said:


> why won't this flash with TWRP?? any ideas?


Works fine for me... bad download perhaps...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mitch0115

antintyty said:


> why won't this flash with TWRP?? any ideas?


When flashing with TWRP make sure that nothing is checked off .


----------



## imnuts

I've used this gps.conf file since the days of the Fascinate, and it has been great on every device I've used it on, and others have had similar results.


----------



## questioncom

Worked for me. Locked on to 8 satellites instantly. Inside the house was still slow, but that's to be expected

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Antob125

I'm on AOKP, this won't mess with anything else?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## mitch0115

Antob125 said:


> I'm on AOKP, this won't mess with anything else?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


No it is just for the GPS settings ...thats it


----------



## wraithdu

imnuts said:


> I've used this gps.conf file since the days of the Fascinate, and it has been great on every device I've used it on, and others have had similar results.


This didn't work well at all my my Verizon Nexus. It saw 6 or 7 sats, but never locked. I made a few changes, and now it locks all 7 very quickly. I'm a fan of minimal changes, not tweaking every setting available just because you can. This is very similar to the OP, but with the conf file syntax corrected (there was a post in the Toro AOKP thread where someone outlined all the syntax errors with the OP file, based on the way it is parsed in the Android source code).YMMV.



Code:


<br />
NTP_SERVER=us.pool.ntp.org<br />
NTP_SERVER=north-america.pool.ntp.org<br />
NTP_SERVER=0.north-america.pool.ntp.org<br />
NTP_SERVER=1.north-america.pool.ntp.org<br />
NTP_SERVER=2.north-america.pool.ntp.org<br />
NTP_SERVER=3.north-america.pool.ntp.org<br />
XTRA_SERVER_1=http://xtra1.gpsonextra.net/xtra.bin<br />
XTRA_SERVER_2=http://xtra2.gpsonextra.net/xtra.bin<br />
XTRA_SERVER_3=http://xtra3.gpsonextra.net/xtra.bin<br />
ACCURACY_THRES=3000<br />
SUPL_HOST=supl.google.com<br />
SUPL_PORT=7276<br />


----------



## wraithdu

Ah, found the post I was looking for:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19302-aokp-toro-june-4-build-38-404/page__st__8170#entry715898


----------



## mitch0115

Here are some screen shots taken June 15th 2012 with settings


----------



## Antob125

Would I have to reflash this if I wipe cache/dalvik cache, format system but not wiping data?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## smitherooni

GPS Aids on the Play Store has been far more effective for me on my galaxy nexus. Might be worth considering for some of you who really want instantaneous locking.


----------



## mitch0115

smitherooni said:


> GPS Aids on the Play Store has been far more effective for me on my galaxy nexus. Might be worth considering for some of you who really want instantaneous locking.


GPS aids was one of the first apps I tried when I got my first android .tried it when I first got my gnexus worked OK but I still wasn't satisfied.
There are many apps that do what that one does but none of them give you anything close to my configuration. Nor do they have the same results
Flash the file and you won't need any GPS apps again


----------



## Nydalxy

smitherooni said:


> GPS Aids on the Play Store has been far more effective for me on my galaxy nexus. Might be worth considering for some of you who really want instantaneous locking.


Mitch's set up is as instant as instant gets.


----------



## reKon

Anyone flash this on a jellybean rom?


----------



## JeremySoftBeard

reKon said:


> Anyone flash this on a jellybean rom?


I have. It's relatively the same result as it was before.


----------



## snoz0r

So where is the file?

Never mind, wasn't showing in Tapatalk

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## reKon

JeremySoftBeard said:


> I have. It's relatively the same result as it was before.


Just flashed it and it definitely helped from the GPS locking I was getting after the fresh wipe. Locked on within 15 seconds compared to the 5 minutes it took when I was driving today


----------



## JJsevol

This is great! Before this, gps was locating me 3 blocks from my location. Once I installed this it's dead on where I'm located.


----------



## pharpe

How do you run the Angry GPS app? I installed it fine but the open button was grayed out. There is no icon for it in the app drawer. If I re-install the apk it tells me its replacing an application that already exists so I know it's installed.


----------



## snoz0r

pharpe said:


> How do you run the Angry GPS app? I installed it fine but the open button was grayed out. There is no icon for it in the app drawer. If I re-install the apk it tells me its replacing an application that already exists so I know it's installed.


When I downloaded it gave me a bad file as well do a Google search for the apk. I got mine from a thread over at XDA

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bwanshoom

pharpe said:


> How do you run the Angry GPS app? I installed it fine but the open button was grayed out. There is no icon for it in the app drawer. If I re-install the apk it tells me its replacing an application that already exists so I know it's installed.


You have to add a shortcut to the Angry GPS activity within the Angry GPS app. No idea why it was coded that way.


----------



## B4u2

Do I need to install the zip and the APK?


----------



## shftn2gear97

B4u2 said:


> Do I need to install the zip and the APK?


The APK is not needed.


----------



## Siciliano

I don't know about you guys, but on jellybean, even with this mod it's taking forever to lock onto my location in navigation...


----------



## mitch0115

after you flash the file if it is not working for you do a battery pull and then try that should work


----------



## mitch0115

For some reason angry Gps is not opening on some phones .That app is not a necessity .its just something extra /. If you just install the zip file that will be enough .


----------



## mitch0115

Siciliano said:


> I don't know about you guys, but on jellybean, even with this mod it's taking forever to lock onto my location in navigation...


Do a battery pull and it should work ..


----------



## Siciliano

mitch0115 said:


> Do a battery pull and it should work ..


Do a battery pull with the phone still on, or off...or does it not matter? And why would that fix it?


----------



## mitch0115

Siciliano said:


> Do a battery pull with the phone still on, or off...or does it not matter? And why would that fix it?


 You can pull the battery off either way ..that resets some things and corrects alot as well ..


----------



## Siciliano

mitch0115 said:


> You can pull the battery off either way ..that resets some things and corrects alot as well ..


No dice... I'm not sure wtf is going on. Still taking a minute or two to lock on in Google nav.


----------



## 561427

I flashed just the mitch mod in the OP and rebooted. At first it didnt work for me and i was not getting a gps lock. I rebooted and flashed again and now it is guiding me within seconds usually about 5 sec. Thanks OP!


----------



## ErasedInOneDay

This zip is FANTASTIC. It works perfectly, and now I get a 9/10 lock within seconds, whereas before it was 0/8 or so for over a minute. Great work OP =D


----------



## Spunks3

does this work on JB based roms  ?


----------



## Siciliano

Finally  I deleted the maps apk from /system/apps, reinstalled from the play store, rebooted to cwr, reflashed the gpsconf.zip, rebooted.

Now my location literally locks instantly in navigation. Props to you Mitch.

I also flashed imo's leankernel v4.0, not sure if that contributed or not..


----------



## Siciliano

Spunks3 said:


> does this work on JB based roms  ?


Yep!


----------



## hitachiota

Guys for the record, I actually think GPS on the GNex significantly improved on JB


----------



## joegross80

Worked like a charm. I have been trying to find a good fix for days

Thanks mitch0115


----------



## mitch0115

hitachiota said:


> Guys for the record, I actually think GPS on the GNex significantly improved on JB


simple way to test ...do a before and after and what ever works better is the configuration you use ...That's what i did when I first installed JB ... And made my own conclusions... Good luck


----------



## sygyzy

On Jelly Bean (VanirBean) I went from 7/9 9/10 satellites to 0/0, 0/1 with this zip. Beware.


----------



## mitch0115

sygyzy said:


> On Jelly Bean (VanirBean) I went from 7/9 9/10 satellites to 0/0, 0/1 with this zip. Beware.


Your going to feel kinda silly but JDK (VanirBean) is using my configuration ..Do a battery pull and it will work fine. You can see my name in the change log


----------



## sygyzy

If that's the case, and there's no reason for me not to believe you, I do feel silly. I don't know why the results were so dramatically different. I'll do a battery pull now. Thanks for your help.


----------



## stevedub40

I was getting 0/2 before and now I'm getting 0/0. I also did a battery pull and it's still at 0/0.


----------



## otis_bartleh

stevedub40 said:


> I was getting 0/2 before and now I'm getting 0/0. I also did a battery pull and it's still at 0/0.


Hope I'm not giving wrong info here, but seems like you weren't getting a lock before either, so you can't blame this file.


----------



## mitch0115

stevedub40 said:


> I was getting 0/2 before and now I'm getting 0/0. I also did a battery pull and it's still at 0/0.


If your using 4.1 you have to have Google's location service checked off . For some reason it seems like thats the best way to get a quick lock


----------



## sygyzy

I did the battery pull and I am getting (slowly), 5/9, 5/10. Sometimes better, usually worse. I know it's the same as the Vanirbean release, as mitch has explained, but I really do feel like the performance was better originally. I flashed hoping to get an even better result (why not?). Hopefully when v8 is released, it'll fix things.


----------



## stevedub40

otis_bartleh said:


> If your using 4.1 you have to have Google's location service checked off . For some reason it seems like thats the best way to get a quick lock


Thanks for the input Mitch. I might try to see if I can get a better signal in a different area to see if that helps. Do you usually have wifi turned on when using GPS?


----------



## jasonwf

Thank for this Mitch, getting a lock within seconds now. Running Jelly Belly 2.4.


----------



## Redflea

OK...there is an updated GPS fix for *Jelly Bean ROMs *available on XDA that appears to really resolve issues.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1739097

Confirmed by folks trying it on that thread, as well as others here on Rootz in the DVicious thread who have tried it.

Take a back up and give it a try. The thread makes it very clear what it changes.

It does *not* require turning Google Location Services off to work - I'm getting locks in seconds, Nav is working, etc. (I'm on the DroidVicious ROM.)


----------



## bencozzy

Redflea said:


> OK...there is an updated GPS fix for *Jelly Bean ROMs *available on XDA that appears to really resolve issues.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1739097
> 
> Confirmed by folks trying it on that thread, as well as others here on Rootz in the DVicious thread who have tried it.
> 
> Take a back up and give it a try. The thread makes it very clear what it changes.
> 
> It does *not* require turning Google Location Services off to work - I'm getting locks in seconds, Nav is working, etc. (I'm on the DroidVicious ROM.)


Works on jelly belly 2.4


----------



## Redflea

bencozzy said:


> Works on jelly belly 2.4


Thanks, it should work on any JB ROM.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## otter

Interesting. I'm only getting 3/3 without the fix on ICS and it shows me in the wrong place anyway

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## otter

Where is the zip file? I see the end of the post says here it is, but there is no link

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nydalxy

otter said:


> Where is the zip file? I see the end of the post says here it is, but there is no link
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Check in a browser. Tapatalk hasn't been showing a lot of links


----------



## otter

I get an error when flashing in clock work. Something to the effect of the file can't be found or it doesn't exist. I have this zip and also the one from xda. I verified md5. Any idea why it won't install?


----------



## mypantsaretorn

otter said:


> I get an error when flashing in clock work. Something to the effect of the file can't be found or it doesn't exist. I have this zip and also the one from xda. I verified md5. Any idea why it won't install?


try removing the spaces in the file name


----------



## forgiventhief

mitch0115 said:


> *Since my first android which was a fascinate i I have obsessed with The gps . Finally I managed to get the correct setting but it was time for an upgrade ..Out of the box I was very disappointed with the how long it took to get a GPS lock on my GN ..So after doing my homework and and trying out a few different apps and settings I Finally have it down to a science where I get almost and instant lock !. There is a handy little free app called "GPScompassMap" that you can get at the market . It is an accurate app that tells you how many satellites you are locked into . Before you change your Gps settings do a test and see how many satellites you are locked into .. If your not getting between 8/8 and 11/11 then this is for you !**Of course make a backup *.
> .
> *The only settings that will be effected are your GPS settings .*
> 
> By the way someone is posting other other files on my thread.I do not recommend using them as i have not tested them nor do you need to ... This GPS file is the only one you need to speed up your GPS and make it like a ROCKET !..
> I have also posted an app called Angry GPS which will [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]allow you to get deeper into the settings if you need to .. Also there is an option to Delete GPS data .. This will reset your location settings So you can see how fast these settings actually work without rebooting you phone[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] :: )[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]By the way on most android [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]phone[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] you cannot open this app but on the Galaxy Nexus it opens just like any other [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]application[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)].. : )[/background]
> 
> *IMPORTANT !*
> *Once again ignore all other posts suggesting that you need something else.. read the reviews they speak for themselves .All you need to do is flash this zip file!!*
> 
> _*Please click *_*"Like"*_* just so I can see how many people these settings are working for. *_
> _*I am not sure what that "*_*Vote*_*" button is for but it wont hurt to click on the *__*"*_*Vote*_*"*__* button too *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*By the way you will never have to purchase another GPS app again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *__*. I am not asking for donations ..Just click like or make a comment ..*_
> _*Thanks ,*_
> _*Mitch*_
> 
> *Here is the flashable zip file ! UPDATED ! AND YES IT WORKS ON JELLY BEAN 4.1 !*


Downloaded and installed the app. Not showing up. Running 4.1.1 JellyBelly 3.4


----------



## StingRay

forgiventhief said:


> Downloaded and installed the app. Not showing up. Running 4.1.1 JellyBelly 3.4


Not an app...you need to flash the zip file in recovery...zip file installs scripts to improve GPS signal/locking. Post back your results on whether your location and locking improved....I'm still having some problems myself...

Oops..just saw the Angry GPS apk in the OP....not familiar with what that does but may be what you were referring to....

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## otter

mypantsaretorn said:


> try removing the spaces in the file name


No luck. Same error


----------



## eturk

otter said:


> No luck. Same error (flashing in recovery)


do you see an error on the recovery screen mentioning "emmc" (on a Galaxy Nexus)? That's a problem CWM is having figuring our where the sdcard is. JB now calls is sdcard0. I also had Dropbox failing. Trick was to re-unlock my phone, which wiped ALL memory. When JB comes up the next time it correctly allocated memory in the new style. Everything works now. Upgrading from ICS to JB can cause trouble.


----------



## otter

eturk said:


> do you see an error on the recovery screen mentioning "emmc" (on a Galaxy Nexus)? That's a problem CWM is having figuring our where the sdcard is. JB now calls is sdcard0. I also had Dropbox failing. Trick was to re-unlock my phone, which wiped ALL memory. When JB comes up the next time it correctly allocated memory in the new style. Everything works now. Upgrading from ICS to JB can cause trouble.


No. I don't see that. I'm on ICS now and still get the same error that it can't find the file or it doesn't exist. I've wiped data/cache

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bobsbbq

How to open the Angry GPS app? I installed the apk but there is no way to open the app to create the shortcut?


----------



## bobsbbq

Well after trying the fix posted on XDA I did get better results but still nothing like people were stating here. So I have tried the OP fix and I was absolutely astounded. It took a minute or two to lock the first time but I was indoors as it is raining. With the other fix I was able to get 4/5-4/6 with accuracy of 15 M, which I thought was good being indoors. When I flashed this fix I got and fix with 11/11 indoors with a accuracy of 5 M.

I can't tell you how much this impressed me. Galaxy Nexus GSM 4.1.1 on CM10 Skankwich. In the US


----------



## jmcdonald58

Brilliant works great - Thanks Voted 5 stars Texas here Locked 1st time under 45 seconds almost instant within 50 feet of my house sheesh Impressed


----------



## bobsbbq

Mitch0115 I hope you don't mind but I posted this on XDA with a Link to this thread. This is such a good Fix more people need to know about it.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1789543


----------



## otter

otter said:


> No. I don't see that. I'm on ICS now and still get the same error that it can't find the file or it doesn't exist. I've wiped data/cache
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Anyone?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chriscw81

Great work, bro!! I'm gonna share this on androidcentral, everyone there will definitely appreciate your work. THANKS!!!!!

http://forums.androidcentral.com/verizon-galaxy-nexus-rooting-roms-hacks/193265-fix-optimum-gps-settings-better-lock-time-accuracy.html#post1998835


----------



## robnyc

I flashed the zip, and installed angrygps.apk ...

1) the GpsCompassMap is still giving me 0/0
2) GPS Status is not even showing me any status anymore
3) I can't find angrygps
4) opened up location/services disabled GPS, left Google service 1st and 3rd choice enabled, opened up Foursquare things are still working
5) checked gps again, opened up Navigation and still says Searching GPS like it says when I'm indoor even though I have full bars

I know it says CDMA here, but I tried it on my GSM since the author has a GSM is this safe?


----------



## insideTheFlux

I pasted those lines on page 2 into my gps.conf file. I then pushed the file into /etc/gps.conf and I am now getting 9/11 locks. Sometimes even 9/9 locks on the maguro, yes the GSM/Tmo version.

thanks again for the help.


----------



## dh33r4j

I love you Mitch. Seriously, I have no better way to express my respect for you. It took me ages to forever for finding a satellite. With your fix I got an instant 8/8 and 12/12 after a couple of seconds. I reside in India.

Edit: I'm just curious, could you tell us in layman terms of how this works?


----------



## suspect32

Works great ! Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## adamd1169

robnyc said:


> I flashed the zip, and installed angrygps.apk ...
> 
> 1) the GpsCompassMap is still giving me 0/0
> 2) GPS Status is not even showing me any status anymore
> 3) I can't find angrygps
> 4) opened up location/services disabled GPS, left Google service 1st and 3rd choice enabled, opened up Foursquare things are still working
> 5) checked gps again, opened up Navigation and still says Searching GPS like it says when I'm indoor even though I have full bars
> 
> I know it says CDMA here, but I tried it on my GSM since the author has a GSM is this safe?


Doesn't seem to be based on what you said.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Tedybehr

Just applied this. Before it was taking me 1 to 1 1/2 minutes to lock when outside and I was only using 5 of 11 satellites. After applying it, it locked within seconds using 11 of 11 satellites. Thanks!!!

(Verizon Galaxy Nexus running Codename Android)


----------



## bwanshoom

bobsbbq said:


> How to open the Angry GPS app? I installed the apk but there is no way to open the app to create the shortcut?


See this post: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21453-optimal-gps-settings-for-galaxy-nexus-cdma/page__st__100#entry774752


----------



## ArmanUV

Technical question: does this patch improve AGPS or just good old satellite GPS? I am asking this because I sometimes use GPS where there is no network connection (which means no AGPS).
If the patch tweaks AGPS servers, then how is it different from the GPS Status?


----------



## ArmanUV

ArmanUV said:


> Technical question: does this patch improve AGPS or just good old satellite GPS? I am asking this because I sometimes use GPS where there is no network connection (which means no AGPS).
> If the patch tweaks AGPS servers, then how is it different from the GPS Status?


Ok I've been reading up and I am definitely no expert but these three lines seem totally wrong to me: 


Code:


<br />
XTRA_SERVER_1=0.north-america.pool.ntp.org<br />
XTRA_SERVER_2=1.north-america.pool.ntp.org<br />
XTRA_SERVER_3=2.north-america.pool.ntp.org<br />

pool.ntp.org servers are for NTP (time) and not related to downloading xtra.bin (which is for AGPS: temporary location of gps satellites cached on your phone for 24h to speed up the satellite search).

The patch still works because XTRA_SERVER_4 and XTRA_SERVER_5 have the correct URL (gpsonextra.net/xtra.bin) so right now it's probably falling back to XTRA_SERVER_4 and XTRA_SERVER_5 after trying the first three servers. Obviously, this is not ideal.

Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## otter

Once I moved it to the root of my sd card and out of my download folder it installed. 
How do I remove it though? For some reason I'm getting 0/1 satellites now instead of 5/5. Can I restore a maps backup from yesterday?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pachanka

Modified for french users : https://rapidshare.com/files/2813281458/Mitch0115 Optimal gpsconf modified for France.zip


----------



## robnyc

am I missing something , how do i get this to work on my maguro ?


----------



## Antob125

Has anyone flashed this on any of the aokp previews?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## zvogt

Antob125 said:


> Has anyone flashed this on any of the aokp previews?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


I've flashed this on every aokp jb build and it's worked well for me.


----------



## Keekers

Sorry, dumb question I couldn't find the answer to. I'm sure it was right in front of my nose but anyway....do I flash both downloads in the original post?


----------



## mbh87

Keekers said:


> Sorry, dumb question I couldn't find the answer to. I'm sure it was right in front of my nose but anyway....do I flash both downloads in the original post?


You flash the .zip and install the .apk like any other app.


----------



## Keekers

I can't read apparently. Thank you.


----------



## Gorilla

Do you have to flash this everytime you flash a new rom? I flashed an update to CM10 overtop and seem to have lost the mod... So i just reflashed it.


----------



## otter

Gorilla said:


> Do you have to flash this everytime you flash a new rom? I flashed an update to CM10 overtop and seem to have lost the mod... So i just reflashed it.


Good question. I wonder that as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Antob125

I always flask it when I dirty flash aokp, just in case

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## bwanshoom

Gorilla said:


> Do you have to flash this everytime you flash a new rom? I flashed an update to CM10 overtop and seem to have lost the mod... So i just reflashed it.


Yes, flashing will write a new gps.conf overwriting this file.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dbh369

I would like a little more understanding. This is what is in my gps.conf now (JellyBelly 6.2):
NTP_SERVER=0.us.pool.ntp.org
NTP_SERVER=1.us.pool.ntp.org
NTP_SERVER=2.us.pool.ntp.org
NTP_SERVER=3.us.pool.ntp.org
NTP_SERVER=0.north-america.pool.ntp.org
NTP_SERVER=1.north-america.pool.ntp.org
NTP_SERVER=2.north-america.pool.ntp.org
NTP_SERVER=3.north-america.pool.ntp.org
XTRA_SERVER_1=http://xtra1.gpsonextra.net/xtra.bin
XTRA_SERVER_2=http://xtra2.gpsonextra.net/xtra.bin
XTRA_SERVER_3=http://xtra3.gpsonextra.net/xtra.bin
DEBUG_LEVEL=0
INTERMEDIATE_POS=0
ACCURACY_THRES=80
REPORT_POSITION_USE_SUPL_REFLOC=1
ENABLE_WIPER=1
CURRENT_CARRIER=common
DEFAULT_AGPS_ENABLE=TRUE
DEFAULT_USER_PLANE=TRUE
DEFAULT_SSL_ENABLE=FALSE
SUPL_HOST=supl.google.com
SUPL_PORT=7276
SUPL_NO_SECURE_PORT=3425
SUPL_SECURE_PORT=7275
SUPL_TLS_HOST=FQDN
SUPL_TLS_CERT=/etc/SuplRootCert
C2K_HOST=c2k.pde.com
C2K_PORT=1234

It appears that the replacement file has some formatting errors? And misses a lot of setting activated by the existing file?

Mitch, how did you come to this setup?


----------



## mcampbell

ArmanUV said:


> Ok I've been reading up and I am definitely no expert but these three lines seem totally wrong to me:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> XTRA_SERVER_1=0.north-america.pool.ntp.org<br />
> XTRA_SERVER_2=1.north-america.pool.ntp.org<br />
> XTRA_SERVER_3=2.north-america.pool.ntp.org<br />
> 
> pool.ntp.org servers are for NTP (time) and not related to downloading xtra.bin (which is for AGPS: temporary location of gps satellites cached on your phone for 24h to speed up the satellite search).
> 
> The patch still works because XTRA_SERVER_4 and XTRA_SERVER_5 have the correct URL (gpsonextra.net/xtra.bin) so right now it's probably falling back to XTRA_SERVER_4 and XTRA_SERVER_5 after trying the first three servers. Obviously, this is not ideal.
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong.


I think you're right; something is seriously wonky with this file.


----------



## dbh369

It seems the 2-4th lines are formatted incorrectly too? And there is a change to the SUPL HOST port. That might make it irrelevant too. I wonder if the default settings are just faster than the new settings and that most of this patch is simply being ignored... Some explanation why would be helpful. That said, I do get a fast lock with lots of satellites... However, GPS Status app didn't indicate that it had downloaded data (as it would usually) after flashing this.


----------



## Empty Hand

So, what's the latest word? Just flash the zip, or are edits to the file needed first? Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## otis_bartleh

*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]ArmanUV, on 23 July 2012 - 07:23 PM, said:[/background]*

[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]Ok I've been reading up and I am definitely no expert but these three lines seem totally wrong to me:

XTRA_SERVER_1=0.north-america.pool.ntp.org
XTRA_SERVER_2=1.north-america.pool.ntp.org
XTRA_SERVER_3=2.north-america.pool.ntp.org
pool.ntp.org servers are for NTP (time) and not related to downloading xtra.bin (which is for AGPS: temporary location of gps satellites cached on your phone for 24h to speed up the satellite search).

The patch still works because XTRA_SERVER_4 and XTRA_SERVER_5 have the correct URL (gpsonextra.net/xtra.bin) so right now it's probably falling back to XTRA_SERVER_4 and XTRA_SERVER_5 after trying the first three servers. Obviously, this is not ideal.

Please correct me if I am wrong.[/background]

I'm still wondering about the posts on the previous page talking about the possibility of incorrect syntax. Apparently this works for some, didn't help my first Gnex, but it was pretty good anyway. Now my replacement Gnex could use this, but haven't seen anyone have an answer on questions like the above or the others on the previous page...


----------



## joshkinsey

I'm fairly certain you're correct and those lines are wrong.


----------



## CC16177

All I know is I flash this whenever I install a new ROM and my GPS works like a charm so I dont ask questions... haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## acras

Sorry if I missed this , I read the first 10 pages , then jumped to the end , Does this fix the alleged wandering thats showing on google maps ? When I'm sitting in my house with gps on looking at gmaps , it shows my phone wandering around a 3 or so block radius . Unless my house is moving something is screwy . gpscompassmaps shows me sitting still , and 8/8 or better gps sat. locked on . It really looks like google maps is more the problem than my device , but I'm not sure .


----------



## yarly

CC16177 said:


> All I know is I flash this whenever I install a new ROM and my GPS works like a charm so I dont ask questions... haha
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I've never had to screw around with GPS settings on the Nexus either. Running stock or otherwise.


----------



## CC16177

yarly said:


> I've never had to screw around with GPS settings on the Nexus either. Running stock or otherwise.


Yeah to be honest I never really had major issues before flashing this file but I did it any ways and since I always get insta-locks I just keep using it.


----------



## dbh369

The file in the OP has errors, I get very fast locks and good signal with this:

NTP_SERVER=0.us.pool.ntp.org
NTP_SERVER=1.us.pool.ntp.org
NTP_SERVER=2.us.pool.ntp.org
NTP_SERVER=3.us.pool.ntp.org
NTP_SERVER=0.north-america.pool.ntp.org
NTP_SERVER=1.north-america.pool.ntp.org
NTP_SERVER=2.north-america.pool.ntp.org
NTP_SERVER=3.north-america.pool.ntp.org

XTRA_SERVER_1=http://xtra1.gpsonextra.net/xtra.bin
XTRA_SERVER_2=http://xtra2.gpsonextra.net/xtra.bin
XTRA_SERVER_3=http://xtra3.gpsonextra.net/xtra.bin

# DEBUG LEVELS: 0 - none, 1 - Error, 2 - Warning, 3 - Info
# 4 - Debug, 5 - Verbose
DEBUG_LEVEL =0

# Intermediate position report, 1=enable, 0=disable
INTERMEDIATE_POS=1

# Accuracy threshold for intermediate positions
# less accurate positions are ignored, 0 for passing all positions
ACCURACY_THRES=80

# Report supl ref location as position, 1=enable, 0=disable
REPORT_POSITION_USE_SUPL_REFLOC=1

# Wiper (wifi positioning), 1=enable, 0=disable
ENABLE_WIPER=1

################################
##### AGPS server settings #####
################################

# FOR SUPL SUPPORT, set the following
SUPL_HOST=supl.google.com
SUPL_PORT=7276
SUPL_NO_SECURE_PORT=3425
SUPL_SECURE_PORT=7275
SUPL_TLS_HOST=FQDN
SUPL_TLS_CERT=/etc/SuplRootCert

# FOR C2K PDE SUPPORT, set the following
C2K_HOST=c2k.pde.com
C2K_PORT=1234

CURRENT_CARRIER=common
DEFAULT_AGPS_ENABLE=TRUE
DEFAULT_SSL_ENABLE=FALSE

# TRUE for "User Plane", FALSE for "Control Plane"
DEFAULT_USER_PLANE=TRUE

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Antob125

Weird thing I noticed today. I never keep the voice dictation on in Navigation. Today for some reason it was on and my gps was weird. The directions on screen were perfect but the voice dictation kept repeating to turn on this random street that was even in the state I was in. Anyone ever experience this?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## LoH_Mobius

Antob125 said:


> Weird thing I noticed today. I never keep the voice dictation on in Navigation. Today for some reason it was on and my gps was weird. The directions on screen were perfect but the voice dictation kept repeating to turn on this random street that was even in the state I was in. Anyone ever experience this?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Yes, reflashing gapps fixed it for me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## discovery

Pachanka said:


> Modified for french users : https://rapidshare.com/files/2813281458/Mitch0115 Optimal gpsconf modified for France.zip


Can you modify please also for Europe as well. Merci


----------



## Antob125

LoH_Mobius said:


> Yes, reflashing gapps fixed it for me
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I didn't re flash gapps. I ended up wiping data for Maps and it worked  Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## bigdawg625

wow...thank you!!!


----------



## ba_hamilton

I loaded 4.2 on my Nexus lastnight and the gps did not work at all. It appears to be a known issue so I wasn't surprised or upset when it didn't work. I ran the gspcompass program and sure enough I was getting 0/9 satellite. After I installed your zip I get a reading of 7/9 but it takes forever, well maybe a minute, to get a lock. So GSP in Google Maps works but Google Now does not. But Google Now may be because 4.2 just dropped and devs are still fine tuning it.

Wondering if there are any fine tuning processes that need to be done for Android 4.2.


----------



## vladimirhtg

these things are crazy, everything gps related is so much more usable now


----------



## kompressor

Hello! I install this on my GN and the phone catch the GPS signal inside a house!


----------



## combatmedic870

Well, for me it doesnt lock faster. But my gps is now atleast accurate. It takes around 10 second to lock outside, but now it can pinpoint me down to about 15ft. ALOT better then it thinking im 300ft away from where i really am!


----------



## otter

Is GPS lock a function of the radio, kernel or ROM?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eskymosteez

dbh369 said:


> The file in the OP has errors, I get very fast locks and good signal with this:
> 
> NTP_SERVER=0.us.pool.ntp.org
> NTP_SERVER=1.us.pool.ntp.org
> NTP_SERVER=2.us.pool.ntp.org
> NTP_SERVER=3.us.pool.ntp.org
> NTP_SERVER=0.north-america.pool.ntp.org
> NTP_SERVER=1.north-america.pool.ntp.org
> NTP_SERVER=2.north-america.pool.ntp.org
> NTP_SERVER=3.north-america.pool.ntp.org
> 
> XTRA_SERVER_1=http://xtra1.gpsonextra.net/xtra.bin
> XTRA_SERVER_2=http://xtra2.gpsonextra.net/xtra.bin
> XTRA_SERVER_3=http://xtra3.gpsonextra.net/xtra.bin
> 
> # DEBUG LEVELS: 0 - none, 1 - Error, 2 - Warning, 3 - Info
> # 4 - Debug, 5 - Verbose
> DEBUG_LEVEL =0
> 
> # Intermediate position report, 1=enable, 0=disable
> INTERMEDIATE_POS=1
> 
> # Accuracy threshold for intermediate positions
> # less accurate positions are ignored, 0 for passing all positions
> ACCURACY_THRES=80
> 
> # Report supl ref location as position, 1=enable, 0=disable
> REPORT_POSITION_USE_SUPL_REFLOC=1
> 
> # Wiper (wifi positioning), 1=enable, 0=disable
> ENABLE_WIPER=1
> 
> ################################
> ##### AGPS server settings #####
> ################################
> 
> # FOR SUPL SUPPORT, set the following
> SUPL_HOST=supl.google.com
> SUPL_PORT=7276
> SUPL_NO_SECURE_PORT=3425
> SUPL_SECURE_PORT=7275
> SUPL_TLS_HOST=FQDN
> SUPL_TLS_CERT=/etc/SuplRootCert
> 
> # FOR C2K PDE SUPPORT, set the following
> C2K_HOST=c2k.pde.com
> C2K_PORT=1234
> 
> CURRENT_CARRIER=common
> DEFAULT_AGPS_ENABLE=TRUE
> DEFAULT_SSL_ENABLE=FALSE
> 
> # TRUE for "User Plane", FALSE for "Control Plane"
> DEFAULT_USER_PLANE=TRUE
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Thank you! This one owns on Jelly Bean 4.2!


----------



## CC268

I tried this, I am on XenonHD and it doesn't seem like it did anything, in fact may have made things worse (my original GPS is actually very good, but I thought I would try this for the hell of it)...is there something I should edit...?


----------



## eskymosteez

CC268 said:


> I tried this, I am on XenonHD and it doesn't seem like it did anything, in fact may have made things worse (my original GPS is actually very good, but I thought I would try this for the hell of it)...is there something I should edit...?


I didn't have to edit anything. I'm on JellyBelly 11.2


----------



## CC268

Interesting...I get a good amount of satellites but it takes a while for it to pick them up. I am just going back to stock, as it was fine then.


----------



## otter

eskymosteez said:


> Thank you! This one owns on Jelly Bean 4.2!


How do I go about copying this info, saving it and running it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## otter

otter said:


> How do I go about copying this info, saving it and running it? Or will the original work with 4.1.2, sorcery?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## friguy3

So this worked perfect so far on my vzw gnex, thank!!!! but does this work on any phone...say a vzw S3?


----------



## giorgis91

I live in Italy, will this patch work on my gsm gnex? I'm on aokp 4.3 with faux kernel


----------

